# Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament ***Rules, Format and Dates***



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Will you be publishing directions to the clubs?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I will be adding directions, hotel information and camping information. I have also asked each club to write a description about the club. We will also be adding local attractions such as Ben & Jerry's, Rock of Ages and Cold Hollow Cider Mill. This will give shooters other opportunities to enjoy what we have to offer in our area.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Whats peoples opinion? Something you may be interested in? I have talked with alot of people from all over new england with a ton of interest.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

if i can make a trip back east in May or June, i'll bring my bow and try to make one of them, but wouldnt be able to make more than that...would that be allowed?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Jag,

You can shoot anyone that you would like but you do have to shoot two out of three of the qualifiers to be qualified for the BIG MONEY event at Whistling Arrow. Thanks for your interest.

Tim


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Gonna try and make two qualifiers then the shoof-off! Maybe i can win the long haul award!!


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be there with 10 high school kids and some adults to most of the shoots.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm definately interested, I've never done any type of competition shooting, just with buddies, I just have to wait to see if the dates conflict with my football schedule. I play Semi-Pro football for the Southern Vermont Storm out of Bennington, VT. I'm not sure how to get to the first three clubs, but we play the Vermont Ravens in Barre, so hopefully the game won't be the same weekend.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub. com*

Hey Tonto79,

I hope your schedule doesn't conflict we would love to have you join us.

Check out our new web page http://www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com/
Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Slight Rule change coming out tomorrow regarding micro adjustable pin in the Bow Hunter Class......

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

After a couple of sleepless nights it has been decided that the rules will stay as is. I know I can't make everyone happy about the micro adjust pin in the bow hunters class but this will be something we will look at this year and may change for next year. Again, I love the PM's and the feedback because we’re doing this for everyone’s enjoyment and to bring 3-D Archery Back alive here in Vermont. 

*********** OFFICIAL RULE for Bow hunter Class **************


• Bow Hunter Class (Fixed Pins)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunter class can use fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. 

• Bow Hunter Class (Moveable Pin)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunter class can use movable pin(Micro adjustable included). Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.


Tim


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

To the top for a great shoot


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

lol Yeah lets have a tourney on the weekend of worlds!!! I bet you get a real example of the quality that would be in the area! NOT!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Guys.... and Gals....

Sending this to the top again..... Not long before the first Qualifier in Randolph so i'm trying to get people excited about shooting the Vermont Triple Crown and I hope everyone from around the US has a great 3-D season.... 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write up*

First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write up


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write up*

Directions from Randolph Village


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write up*

Directions from EXIT 4 I-89


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Vermont Triple Crown LOGO*

What does everyone think of the Vermont Triple Crown LOGO? Should we sell Tee-Shirts? We are thinking Dark Blue Tee-Shirt with a white logo.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no dog in this fight - but Im not a fan of the T-shirts (since you asked)

Just not a fan of the clip art of the archer - looks really odd.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the imput. We want to hear from as many as we can. I have no problem with honest comments. Can't change or make better if we hear nothing. 

Thanks Again,
Tim


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

looks like we may attend the one in Washington in July.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Great!!! Send me some infor when you coming in we can hook up.....

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Well it is April 21, 2011 and only a month away to the first qualifying shoot in Randolph. I wanted to write note to all thinking about participating in the first year of the Vermont Triple Crown. 

My original goal with the Vermont Triple Crown was to stimulate 3-D Archery here in Vermont again. To get families out of the back yard, bring them to these clubs, and make 3-D Archery fun again. 

The purposes of this posting today is a reality check and share some information about the qualifiers and shoot-odd weekend. Each club has invested a TON of money into new targets, landscaping, bridges and just general maintenance to make the Vermont Triple Crown “Special”. The Vermont Triple Crown was not designed to compete against an ASA shoot or the IBO Worlds. We are “local” clubs like you would shoot in NH, Mass and in NY The qualifying shoots for the most part won’t have venders. There will not be horns or trumpets going off when you drive in. What there will be are is friendly people meeting you with a smile and saying “thank you” for attending the Vermont Triple Crown. We have about 15-20 people who have volunteered their time to work registration, to help with the practice areas, to help cook food for all who attend. Each Qualifier will have 30 targets, C&S will have Rinehart Targets, MTN Archery has all mostly NEW XT McKenzie targets and Randolph has McKenzie’s targets. Each qualifier will have a minimum of two loops of 15 targets and maybe 3 loops of 10 targets. We are still working on this. 
The Shoot-Off Weekend at Whistling Arrow will be a bit different. We are working with a bunch of vendors and we even have the shoot catered by “Sambel’s”. We will have people assisting you in parking and walking the course to make sure everything is run smooth. We will be having a **** SHOOT Saturday night. We will be having a HUGE award ceremony with a TON of door prizes. We already have items from Easton Arrows, Mckensize Targets, Primos Gear, Bohning Gear, Muzzy Broad heads, Stokerized Stabilizers, Vital Gear rest/sights and we have even a free Beetle skull mounting gift certificate(if any company would like to donate a door prize PM me)

One last thought about the qualifiers and shoot off weekend. We want people to understand and not be disappointed that this not the IBO shoot. IBO organization has been doing shoots for a VERY long time. We are new at doing something of this size. We will have growing pains and things will not be perfect but we are REALLY trying our best. So if you are looking for that perfect shoot, that perfect course or the perfect event this may not be it for you this year. What the Vermont Triple Crown is offering is a MONEY base shoot, safe environment, and the opportunity to hang with people who have the same common interest in Archery. We want to grow and become that perfect Shoot but I’m trying to be as honest as I can that these are “CLUBS” that are doing the best they can. . Last year there was three shoots on the Green card schedule. We have worked our butts off so you can go to a shoot every weekend somewhere in Vermont this summer. We have also created the Vermont Triple Crown so shooters can have the opportunity to win BIG MONEY. Comments and suggestions are always welcome but if you are here to just be negative, we or no one else wants to hear it. We want to hear how to make it better. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to spread the word a bit more more before the first shoot. If anyone has questions please PM me or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ttt :-()....


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty cool logo! Good luck.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks!!!! Hope you can make it!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck to all the Turkey Hunters here in Vermont this weekend. First shoot is getting close... May 21, 2011


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I'm looking for a PSE BANNER!!.... I have most other companies represented and would love to give PSE support also. I bleed Elite but I feel all bow companies should be represented at the Vermont Triple Crown because they all support the sport we LOVE!!! PM me if you or anyone reading this can hook me up with one. Also looking for a Mathews!!! 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*******Rules Clarification******

*(An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations) *

*This should have said ***CURRENT*** draw weight. *

Example: 300 grain arrow / 60lbs current draw weight = 5.0 grains per pound. 

*Sorry about the confusion.

Tim*


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

A lot of people looking at the treads!!!!... How many people are coming? That will be decided in a couple weeks in Randolph. Chime in if you’re thinking about it coming to the Vermont Triple Crown.... Door prizes at the August shoot are mounting but you have to be qualified to be eligible. Like... Ripcord, Primos, Easton Arrows, Mckenzie Targets, HHA Sights, Bohning Fletchers & Shirts. The COOOOOOOLEST thing is Tom Miranda is sending me a box of DVD'S for door prizes and I have asked him to autograph.... Very Cool!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

A lot of people looking at the treads!!!!... How many people are coming? That will be decided in a couple weeks in Randolph. Chime in if you’re thinking about it coming to the Vermont Triple Crown.... Door prizes at the August shoot are mounting but you have to be qualified to be eligible. Like... Ripcord, Primos, Easton Arrows, Mckenzie Targets, HHA Sights, Bohning Fletchers & Shirts. The COOOOOOOLEST thing is Tom Miranda is sending me a box of DVD'S for door prizes and I have asked him to autograph.... Very Cool!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

One week away. Looks like rain most of the week. Thank God becuase we havent had much all spring!!!! The weekend at this point is calling for slight showers on Saturday but its a long ways away with hope it will chance to sunny and 70... 

Registration will open at 7:00am and close at 2:00 pm. Triple Crown officials may keep registration open longer depending on the amount of archers.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Final Rules

*Scoring Area, Scorecards, Shooting Cards *

• An archer may only participate in one class at any one event.

• Alcohol is prohibited. Persons who have been consuming alcohol or are under the influence of drugs are prohibited at the range. 

• Minimum of 4 archers per group with a maximum of 6 archers per group

• In a group that contains archers shooting from different stakes, the archers shooting from the farther stakes must shoot first. No archer (or spectator) shall approach a target prior to the entire group shooting.

• When shooting, the archer must touch the appropriate stake with some part of his or her body. At times, stakes are set to challenge the archer with various shooting positions. Alterations to the ground around the shooting stake using any tools or leveling aids, natural or otherwise is not permitted.

• Each archer shall be allowed a maximum of two (2) minutes to complete his or her shot. This rule shall operate as follows: 

Time will begin for the first archer when the previous group clears the target. Time will begin for the next archer when the previous archer releases his or her arrow. 

Archers should be sensitive to the time concerns of the groups behind them and make every attempt to shoot in a timely manner. An archer found to be over his or her allotted time by a range official will have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. If the actions of a whole group are contrary to this rule, each person in the group may have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. 

After shooting, the shooter should immediately clear the stake for the next shooter. Using binoculars from the shooting stake after the shot is prohibited. Repeated violations of this rule will result in a five (5)-point deduction of the shooter’s score for each violation

In order to support the two minute time limitation, an archer at the shooting stake may not let down more than three times. Let down is defined as drawing to anchor, then letting down and not taking the shot. If an archer lets down more than three times, he or she shall receive a score of zero for that target. All shooting groups shall enforce this scoring, and failure to do so will be considered falsification of a score and subject the group to penalties for unsportsmanlike conduct. 

• Repeated violation of an archer’s two (2)-minute time limit is considered to be unsportsmanlike conduct. 

• There shall be no discussion of yardage until all arrows have been scored. Discussion of yardage is permitted only among archers who have shot the subject target and must be done in a manner to ensure that other archers who have yet to shoot the target will not be assisted.

*Shoot Stakes:*

• Targets shall be set at unmarked distances. The approximate* maximum distance for each stake shall be as follows: 

1) Orange Stake: 50 yards (Opens Class)

2) Blue Stake: 40 yards (Woman’s Class, Senior Class Bow Hunters, Fixed Pins Bow Hunter Class, Moveable Pin Bow Hunter Class, Fingers Class, Senior Youth 12yrs–16yrs)

3) Yellow Stake: 25 yards (Traditional Class, Youth (not in TC 8yrs-11yrs) 

4) White Stake: 15 yards (Peewee’s 7yrs and younger, Not in TC)

* Approximate distances are NOT intended to be an excuse to stretch target maximum distances. 

*Scoring Areas: *

• An “X” ring consisting of a circle centered within the 10 ring. The circle size should be approximately twenty five percent (25%) of the size of the 10 ring. 

• A 10 ring consisting of a circle inside the vital area.

• A vital area (8 ring) that roughly approximates the heart, lung, and liver area of the appropriate animal. 

• The remainder of the animal shall be considered a “body” and is scored as 5 points. 

• Some targets have material surrounding the actual outline of a target animal. This additional material will NOT be counted for score. 

*Scorecards:*

• Two score cards must be completed for each archer. 

• Scorecards must be split between two scorekeepers so that each scorekeeper has one card for each archer. Both scorekeepers must agree on a score, compare the scorecards before the arrows are pulled from the target. 

• Arrows pulled early will receive a zero. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the offending archer being disqualified. 

• If the two scorekeepers for a group mistakenly record different scores, the inconsistent scores must be corrected as agreed upon by the majority of the group. The error must be circled and initialed by both scorekeepers and the correct score punched or otherwise clearly marked. If agreement by the majority of the group is not possible, the shooter will receive the lower of the two scores. 

• Score cards must be legible, complete, and signed by the archer to be accepted. No scorecard may be changed by a competitor or scorekeeper after submitting it to a range official. 

• Archers shall be responsible for their own scorecards. It is up to each archer to ensure that his or her scorecard meets the above requirements. 

• Any attempt by an archer to knowingly falsify a score, or knowingly allow another to falsify his or her score, shall result in a disqualification of that archer for that shooting event.

*Scoring Arrows:*

• “X” ring centered inside the 10 ring (“X” will be used as tie breakers) 
• 10 points: 10 ring
• 8 points: Vital 8 ring
• 5 points: Body 
• 0 points: Miss 

• An arrow cutting the line of a greater scoring area shall be given the higher score. 

• Arrows must stick in the target in order to receive a score other than a zero with the exception of a pass-through or a robinhood. 

• An arrow that passes through a target may be scored if witnessed and agreed upon by the majority of archers in the group. A pass-through is an arrow passing completely through the target with material 360 degrees around the arrow, leaving a separate entrance and exit hole. If the pass-through was witnessed by a member of the group other than the shooter, and the group cannot agree, the archer may re-shoot the target before the group advances to score the target. 

• All whole arrows, or partial arrows that include the point, that are sticking in the target shall be scored where they penetrate the target. An arrow embedded into the nock end of an arrow embedded in the target shall be scored the same as the arrow embedded into the target. An arrow that hits another arrow—with the arrow being struck showing visible damage—that does not stick in the targetshall be given the score of the arrow that was struck. The majority of the group must agree that 1) a particular arrow was struck, and 2) that striking the arrow prevented the arrow from sticking in the target, or the arrow shall be scored as a miss. 

• An arrow released or dropped accidentally will be scored a zero unless the archer is able to retrieve it while touching the stake and re-shoot it within that archer’s two minute period

Any arrow intentionally shot into the ground or any object other than the target shall be considered an act of unsportsmanlike conduct and the arrow scored a zero.


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT. 4 Days away!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone…. 

It’s rained for months but I pulled a couple strings and on Saturday it’s going to be sunny and 75(so my source tells me)….. This will be my last posting before the Randolph shoot and I wanted to thank everyone who has e-mailed me, commented on the threads and to all who are planning on attending. The response from everyone has been over whelming at times but I go back to why were putting on the Vermont Triple Crown. It was time to kick 3D archery in Vermont back to life…. It was time to get common people with common interest back together… I hope everyone enjoys the shoots and it’s a positive experience. I know it’s been a ton of work!!! But 100% worth it!!!!

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All..... Well we have had more rain today but things are looking good for tomorrow. With all the rain i recommend boots or hiking boots. We have a couple wet spots becuase its been only raining for 2 months. The course is set and the full body Bull moose will blow your mind. Its an awesome target. 

See Everyone tomorrow. 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello All..... 

I wanted to thank everyone for attending the first leg of the Vermont Triple Crown. The turnout was a little lower than what I had hoped for but its understanbale when most woke up and it was pouring out. We had 3 times the amount of people that typically have attend the Randolph course which was VERY NICE TO SEE!!! If you shot the course let me know what you thought? Good or Bad... 

We will be holding two more qualifying shoots. One in June and one in July. I would REALLY like to get the numbers a bit higher if possible. Hopefully others will be posting comments about the Randolph shoot. 

Again... Randolph Fish & Game Club and the Vermont Triple Crown thanks everyone for attending.

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Vermont Triple Crown Results in Randolph May 21, 2011

Open Class: 

1. John Berteau 271 6x
2.	Fred Cram 269 6x
3.	Brad Young 263 3x
4.	Patrick Clark 262 5x
5.	Chris Rivers 226 3x

Woman’s Class:

1.	Nicole Trombley 258 5x
2.	Melinda Washburn 246 4x
3.	Donna Barber 228 2x
4.	Sam Heffernan 223 4x
5.	Amber Markham 189 1x
6.	Chriss Young 188 1x

Senior Bow Hunter Class:

1.	Rhett Savoie 255 1x
2.	Frank Malnati 244 3x
3.	Mike Braden 237 3x

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Class:

1.	Shawn Markham 292 8x
2.	George Conners 287 9x
3.	Phil Frechette 286 5x
4.	Chuck Weeden 281 9x
5.	Leon Garfield 270 7x
6.	Mike Dunbar 266 5x
7.	Bill Benoit 261 5x
8.	Clayton White 259 3x
9.	Paul Saunders 256 2x
10.	Joey Marshia 252 1x
11.	Ben Corey 249 4x 
12.	Jefry Laprade 247 2x
13.	Victor Boule 245 4x
14.	Scott Prue 245 1x
15.	Jacob Boule 242 3x
16.	Donny McManus 233 2x
17.	Tom Barber 226 1x

Fixed Pins Bow Hunter:

1.	Gary Peake 292 12x
2.	Nicholas Iocco 285 9x
3.	Paul Tice 277 5x
4.	David Robillard 275 9x
5.	Gray Westney 269 6x
6.	Matt Stedina 265 6x
7.	Bill Halbrook 256 4x
8.	Kevin Kinerson 256 4x
9.	Scott Birch 255 7x
10.	Jeff Cornish 255 5x
11.	Carl Nelson 254 6x
12.	Leo Audette 254 6x
13.	Don Young 253 4x
14.	Ernest Sturtovant 236 5x
15.	Corey Laughlin 233 3x
16.	Todd Ballentine 232 0x
17.	Bob Jones 219 1x
18.	Marcel Greene 209 1x
19.	Jered Condor 204 1x

Traditional Class:

1.	Tim Fisher 180 3x
2.	Kevin Skinner 179 2x

Senior Youth Class:

1.	Logan Boyer 197 3x
2.	Alex French 196 2x
3.	Brad Nadeau 110 0x

I will have all the framed certificates for those shooters who finished in the Top 3 in each class that didn’t receive them in Randolph at the C&S Hunting Shoot. If you can’t make that Shoot I will have them at the Mountain Top Archery Shoot. If I made a mistake on spelling your name or you feel I made a mistake on your score please e-mail me at [email protected] . What you don’t see posted is about 50 +/- shooters that registered as local shooters. Some of them couldn’t make all the qualifying shoots or were committed to the IBO Triple Crown. They came to see what the Vermont Triple Crown was all about and were excited they did because it really helped the numbers for the Randolph Fish & Game Club. We look forward to those shooters attending next year. I will be posting pictures and scores of the event on www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com. I will also be posting some pictures here on ArcheryTalk.com. If you search “Vermont” you will see a bunch of posting about this last weekend’s event in Randolph. The feedback from everyone has been great. We have some things we will change in the immediate future and some we will change over the next year. The biggest two biggest changes will be picking more appropriate dates that done conflict with great organizations like the IBO and the Rinehart R-100. We will make each qualifier a two day event as we grow with numbers. This was a tremendous step forward to getting people back shooting. This was a HUGE group effort from Whistling Arrow members and Randolph Fish & Game club members. I personally want to thank each and every one of them and I wanted to thank each and every one of you who shot this weekend in the rain. I will be posting new information about the C&S Hunting Triple Crown Event in the next couple days. How we grow the Vermont Triple Crown is by word of mouth. Tell a friend and bring the family to help us grow the sport we all love!!!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Good Morning All,*

The first Leg of the Vermont Triple Crown is over and it’s time to plan and focus on the next Leg of the Triple Crown at C&S Hunting in Middlebury Vermont. The unique thing about the Vermont Triple Crown is that archers will have the opportunity to visit three very different archery courses. Archers who attended Randolph saw open field shoots, extreme up and challenging downhill shots. When you come to C&S Hunting, things will change again. Most of the shots will be in tall pines or in open oaks flats. Shots will typically be level or have a slight elevation change. 

What will not change is when you get out of your car you will be greeted with a smile and a thank you for attending the Vermont Triple Crown Shoot. At this point, I’m unsure if we will have the nice fancy tent like we did in Randolph but I can guarantee the people who work the registration will be back. I have even had several of the people from the Randolph club ask if they could come and work or help at the C&S shoot. It blows my mind that all these clubs are working together to produce one awesome product. I have said this in at least 50 post before this one that were not going to be perfect, were not the IBO worlds but we will do our best rain or shine to make each event fun and safe. 

I do need to hammer one point across to EVERYONE that DIDN’T shoot Randolph. IF YOU DO NOT SHOOT C&S HUNTING AND MTN TOP ARCHERY YOU WILL “NOT” QUALIFY FOR THE SHOOT-OFF WEEKEND IN AUGUST FOR THE MONEY ROUND. Another point I want to get across is that each course is open to LOCAL shooters who live in the area or that may want to come for one of our events just to see what the Triple Crown is all about. We want you …. Each club needs there local shooters to attend. 
Last thing….. I encourage anyone who is on the fence to read what your archery peepers wrote about the first leg of the Triple Crown. Type Vermont into the search tab in the forum section and you will see all commons regarding the first leg. To those of you who did attend the first leg. Bring another friend, spread the word to all so we can bump the numbers and really put this thing on the map!!!
I will leave you with two of the comments I received about the first leg.

*Wow at the VT Triple Crown!* 

My high school team from Proctor Academy trekked up to Vermont today for the first leg of the Triple Crown. We started our trip in the rain, but by the third target the rain had cleared and we were able to focus on the course. All I can say is awesome! My kids and I couldn't believe how much fun we were having. The course was challenging and kept all 10 of my kids psyched and looking forward to the next shot. The Randolf club was wonderful and the staff were so helpful, professional and kind to our team. My kids already want this on the schedule for next season. Thanks for a great shoot and we are looking forward to more trips to Vermont!!!!!!!!! 
*
First Triple Crown 3-D shoot in Randolph *

Hello,

I am brand new here, but I just wanted to let people know that the first shoot in Randolph VT was awesome!!! The course was great the staff was very helpful, and the group of guys my 8 year old son shot with were top notch guys in my son eyes. He told us he had the best time of his life at that tournament! We are rearranging our schedule so we can attend the rest of the tournaments. I have to say that Tim and his staff worked hard pull off this event and did an excellent job. These guys deserve a big thank you for working so hard to put this together. It was a blast! I truly hope that more people will attend the rest of the tournaments and the weather is better, although the rain held out till the last 3 targets, wew! Thats all I got and thanks for listening,
Travis

Thank Again Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (go to www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com to see pictures and scores of the first event)

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Directions from Rutland to C&S Hunting Supplies
(76 School House Hill Rd, 05753)​


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Directions from Burlington to C&S Hunting Supplies 
(76 School House Hill Rd, 05753)​


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Flood May 27, 2011​
Most of the people following the Vermont Triple Crown threads have shot at Whistling Arrow Archery Club or are planning on attending the Vermont Triple Crown final even being held at Whistling Arrow. On May 27, 2011 the Barre area was hit with violent thunderstorms that dropped 5”-6” of rain in the matter of hours. Whistling Arrow was hit hard by these storms. The pictures below show the destruction of the flooding. I will also post pictures of the work-bee we did this last weekend to fix the club. I know this is bold statement but I feel we have the BEST MEMBERS EVER!!! I had to share this to show everyone how hard we are working to bring back 3-D archery here in Vermont. Most of the people you meet at registration in Randolph are the same people that spent their weekend raking and picking up stones to bring Whistling Arrow back to life after the devastating storms!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

June 4, 2011 Work Bee After Flood​


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

All scores and averages will be posted tonight. I will also be detailing the shoot off format for Whistling Arrow August 13-14th.

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Vermont Triple Crown C&S Hunting Results*​Open Class: 

1. Bryan Boise 275 6 x
2. Fred Cram 256 2x
3. Patrick Clark 253 2x
4. John Berteau 233 4x
5. Darrin Hall - No Score

Woman’s Class:

1. Nicole Trombley 266 3x
2. Donna Barber 252 1x
3. Melinda Washburn 184 0x
4. Danille Palmer 176 2x 
5. Kayla Koch 147 2x
6. Dayle Goad – No Score

Senior Bow Hunter Class:

1. Mike Bradeen 261 6x
2. Barry Forbes 247 4x
3. Frank Malnati – No Score

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Class:

1. Shawn Markham 294 11x
2. Jose Groesbeck 290 14x
3. George Connors 285 5x
4. Phil Frechette 283 5x
5. Bob Andrus 279 6x
6. Tom Barber 273 10x
7. Leon Garfield 273 6x
8. Mike Dunbar 273 5x
9. Chuck Weeden 268 8x 
10. Brian Elithorpe 266 4x
11. Joe Marshia 265 4x
12. Joe Palmer 261 6x
13. Curtis Castle 254 3x
14. Bill Benoit 253 4x
15. Clayton White 239 1x
16. Scott Pure 231 0x
17. Keith Mason 226 3x
18. Nick Potwin 4x
19. Donald McManus 219 3x
20. Andre Deering 123 1x


Fixed Pins Bow Hunter:

1. Gary Peake 285 11x
2. Greg Westney 276 4x
3. Matt Stedina 272 9x
4. Corey Laughlin 271 8x
5. Carl Nelson 271 7x
6. Nicholas Iocco 271 7x
7. Paul Tice 267 4x
8. Mark Nott 260 6x
9. Jeff Cornish 258 3x
10. Leo Audette 244 5x
11. Jered Condon 229 1x
12. Gary Briggs 228 2x
13. Ernest Sturtevant 228 0x
14. Matt Eversole 225 4x
15. Marcel Greene 208 1x
16. David Fallensbee 206 5x
17. Walt Goad – No Score


Traditional Class:

1. Fred Allard 214 1x
2. Kevin Skinner 194 3x

Senior Youth Class:

1. Alex Fench 254 0x
2. Logan Boyer 242 4x
3. Justin Tice 215 2x
4. Ryan Lee 147 2x


I want to thank everyone for coming out and shooting in the rain on Saturday. It only drives us more to see all of you taking the time out of you busy schedule to support the Vermont Triple Crown. I will be sending via e-mail, Archery Talk and at the www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com website the format for the August 13-14 shoot-off weekend in the next day or so. I want to hear what people are thinking a in regards to the Vermont Triple Crown. Is this something everyone is enjoying? What can we do to make it better? The only thing I can say is it’s hard to set these courses up to fullfill everyone’s shooting styles and needs but we continue to talk to each of you at the shoots trying to understand what we can do to improve the Vermont Triple Crown overall. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We want to thank everyone for supporting the first year of the Vermont Triple Crown. Below you will find the directions to Mtn Top Archery. I want to put a challenge out to everyone that currently is thinking about attending this weekend’s shoot. I challenge everyone to ask a friend or bring the wife or kids to this shoot. This shoot will be the best shoot in New England this year. One of the shots we have set up a scene with 3 elk on a side hill and we have brought out the Moose and you won’t believe how real it looks in the location we have placed him. This course is incredible and will about wow you on every shot. Over 50% of the shots will have multi targets. We have tried to add the additional targets to make it look more realistic and add that WOW factor. Local shooters only pay $12.00 and Triple Crown Shooters pay $25.00. 

This is a MUST SEE and MUST SHOOT EVENT. There is some walking involved but you won’t be disappointed. 


*Directions to mountaintop archery club *

Mountain top archery club is located at 1131 Keene road in Washington Vermont.

- If you are coming from the Barre area you will take Vermont Route 302 to Vermont Route 110 to Washington, Vermont. From the Roberts country store in town of Washington you will take VT Route 110 south for 4 miles. At this point there will be a left hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acre Road). Go up the hill 5 tenths of a mile to the sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn onto mountaintops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile) you will pass two houses. Follow signs.
- If you are coming from the Chelsea direction you will take Vermont Route 110 north from Chelsea. From Flanders Market in Chelsea you will drive 4.9 miles north on Vermont Route 110. Here you will take a right hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acres Road). Go up the hill for 5 tenths of a mile to the Sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn at mountain tops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile). You will pass two houses. Follow signs.
Like with every qualifying shoot we ask you to car pool. Parking is always a challenge when trying to hold large events like these.

Thanks Again,
Tim 

Below is a peak at one of the scenes. Sorry it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good Morning,

I would like to first thank Mother Nature for giving us a wonderful day for the final Vermont Triple Crown Qualifier. I would like to thank everyone that participated in the shoot. It was also exciting to see all the NEW people who attended. The comments on Archery Talk and the nice words we received at the shoot makes all the hard work worth it. I have a couple things to go over before the final Shoot-off Weekend. 

There was some talk this last weekend about having the final shoot off weekend moved to Mtn Top Archery because of all the flooding we received earlier in the year at Whistling Arrow. I want to put this to bed now. The final shoot will be at Whistling Arrow Archery Club. We will be working night and day for the next month to make the final shoot as special as all the others were. We will do what it takes to make people go WOW one last time. We want the final shoot-off weekend to make a statement that the Vermont Triple Crown and Whistling Arrow Archery Club are here to bring 3-D Archery back to life. 

Next year!!!.... Rules changes will be one of the biggest topics of discussions over the winter months. Picking dates that don’t conflict with IBO and ASA main shoots will be a huge focus also. What I need is to hear is IDEAS from shooters and shooters who were going to attend and didn’t. Our goal next year is to have 200 shooters at each event. This year we had between 75 and 100 shooters at each qualifier. I think the shoot off weekend will hit 130 +/- shooters. 

There are three groups we aren’t connecting with YET and I need your ideas how get these shooters to our events. First group is the “Tournament Shooters”. I know by picking dates that don’t conflict with IBO and ASA I will be able to attract a lot more of these shooters because of all the great things people have been saying on archery talk and at shoots all over New England. The second group is “Traditional Shooters”. I know there are a ton of Traditional Shooters in New England. Maybe I’m not advertising in the right locations. If anyone is in this circle give me some contacts or idea’s how to tap into this market. The third and last group is the “Back Yard Shooter”. This is the group that we need to get at one of our shoots to show them how exciting and fun it is to shoot all these different animals. The million dollar question is how do we get this group to a shoot?

One last thing…. I will be posting results from the Mtn Top Shoot today or tomorrow at the latest. I will be working at Whistling Arrow tonight so it will be late before I can get anything on line. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Vermont Triple Crown Scores Mtn Top Archery July 17, 2011

Fixed Pin’s Bow hunter Scores

1.	Paul Tice 284 9x
2.	Gary Peak 279 11x
3.	Corey Laughlin 279 7x
4.	Mark Nott 278 7x
5.	Nick Iocco 278 7x
6.	Jestin Holbrook 277 10x
7.	Kevin Kenerson 277 7x
8.	Greg Westney 271 3x
9.	Jeff Cornish 266 6x
10.	Bill Holbrook 254 3x
11.	Leo Audette 251 4x
12.	Scott Birch 245 3x
13.	Nick Birch 243 3x
14.	David Follensbee 215 1x
15.	Marcel Greene 211 0x

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Scores

1.	Bob Andrus 288 7x
2.	Jase Groesbeck 288 6x
3.	Brian Elithorpe 281 9x
4.	Leon Garfield 281 7x
5.	Clayton White 265 4x
6.	Tom Barber 262 7x
7.	Jefry Laprade 203 0X

Traditional Archery Score

1.	Fred Allard 236 2x
2.	Kevin Skinner 224 1x

Open Score 

1.	Bryan Boise 290 12x
2.	Chris Rivers 215 2x

Woman’s Score

1.	Donna Barber 256 0x
2.	Danielle Palmer 192 2x
3.	Kayla Koch 158 0x

Senior Youth Score

1.	Alex French 257 5x
2.	Nick Potwin 239 3x

Senior Bow Hunters Score

1.	Rhett Savioe 278 7x


We want to thank everyone for shooting Mtn Top Archery. We hope to see everyone at Whistling Arrow Archery in August.

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Directions to Whistling Arrow Archery*

Whistling Arrow physical address is: 965 VT Route 14-south in the town of East Montpelier (in case you are using a GPS - route finder). We are south of East Montpelier, on Route 14, on the right, as you head toward Barre from East Montpelier. It's about 1.6 miles along route 14 from the junction at route 2.

You will see a boat dealer on the left then "Heaven and Earth publishing" on the right. Enter through the shared driveway w Heaven and Earth. Turn left from the entrance to Whistling Arrow, down the short hill on the left.









Call Tim at 224-6593 if you have any questions.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to go over a couple things before the shoot-off weekend. 

•	You MUST have shot 2 out of the three qualifying shoots. If you only shot one of the three you are NOT qualified/eligible for the money round this weekend.

•	If you qualified in a select class, you CANNOT change to a different class for this weekend. 

•	The entry fee for Triple Crown Shooters is $35.00 and that pays for both Saturday and Sunday.

•	Local Shooters entry fee is $12.00 per day. 

•	Each group on Saturday will have 4 shooters Minimum and 6 shooters Maximum before entering range. 

•	The Top 5 shooters for Triple Crown in each class after Saturdays round will be paired together for Sundays money round. ONLY the top 5 will be eligible to win cash on Sunday. On Sunday I will have one or two officials with each group to count scores and write down scores.

*Sunday Start Time!!!! If you are in the top 5 (Triple Crown shooters) in your class after Saturday you MUST shoot in the top 5 group on Sunday!!! We will have results hopefully onsite by 6pm and online by 8pm. *

•	Open Class ~ Shooting Start Time 7:45am
•	Traditional & Senior Youth ~ Shooting Start Time 8:00am
•	Woman’s ~ Shooting Start Time 8:15am
•	Senior Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 8:30am
•	Movable Pin Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 8:45am
•	Fixed Pin Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 9:00am

*I HATE TO PUT THIS IN BOLD BUT THESE RULES HAVE BEEN IN PLACE SINCE THE BEGINNING. *

Local Shooters & Triple Crown Shooters who didn’t finish in the top 5 after Saturday PLEASE come and shoot on Sunday. We will be giving away a ton of door prizes. You have to be present to win the door prizes on Sunday.

We will be having a **** SHOOT AND A FIRE on Saturday night. The fee is $6.00 to shoot. (Two Flashlights per group) It will be a great time to talk hunting and spend time with new friends. We will have food available for purchase for supper.

The first year of the Vermont Triple Crown has been a ton of fun and a ton of work. Maybe more work than fun but it is so exciting seeing people shoot again. I know the rules and the classes didn’t work for everyone which we knew it wouldn’t the first year but it gave us a base line to adjust from. I really want to hear from people on Archerytalk if they want us to plan this for next year. We really need an average of 150-200 shooters to make this work. With the class changes coming and putting the shoots on better dates so they don’t conflict with IBO shoots I think we can hit the goal of 150+ shooters. 

If I can ask one thing from everyone.. Drag a friend along, bring the neighbors kids and let’s try to grow 3-D archery here in Vermont. 

Tim

P.S.

We are on the front page of the New Hampshire & Vermont Outdoor Gazette for August issue…….. See Picture below


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Tim. What time is reg on Saturday, still 7:30-2?


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

spotter45 said:


> Hey Tim. What time is reg on Saturday, still 7:30-2?


Or is there a set time for the top ten in each class to be grouped?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Reg will be at 7:00am -12:00pm. like all the other shoots. Sunday will have set time for the top 5 shooters.

Thanks,
Tim


----------

